# Anyone seen "We Are Giants" - Film about Eddy?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Saw this posted on ebay but have never heard about the film. Has anyone actually seen it? A quick Google search turned up nothing.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I spent some time looking too. turned up absolutely nothing. Probably not released in America


----------

